# Kylie ~ The Sweetest Thing - 7yo Black Greyhound



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

She's very cute!


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

What a lovely easy sounding dog. Pity not cat friendly


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

bumping Kylie


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Kylie has found her forever family and is now rehomed. Thank you for your help.

Tam
KGUK Profile Editor & Irish Coordinator


----------

